# Game #15 (11/30): Utah Jazz @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<table border="1"><tr><td>








<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_223_utalal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_223_utalal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​</td></tr></table>​
*Kobe Erupts for 52, Lakers Roll Over Jazz*
*
L.A. Lakers 132, Utah 102*

LOS ANGELES, Nov. 30 (AP)-- Kobe Bryant scored a season-high 52 points, making all nine of his shots in the third quarter Thursday night in the Los Angeles Lakers' 132-102 victory over the Utah Jazz.

With Bryant hitting from all over the court during an 11 in-a-row streak that began late in the second quarter and extended through the third, the Jazz began fouling him almost every time he was even threatening to shoot.

He was a perfect 10-for-10 from the free throw line in the third.

The 30-point quarter tied Bryant's own Lakers record set last season when he finished with 62 points against Dallas. George Gervin had 33 in a quarter for San Antonio in 1978.

Bryant, who topped the 50-point plateau for the 12th time in his career, finally missed when he drove and looped a shot that bounced off the back of the rim with 7:44 left in the game, shortly after he had returned to the floor with the Lakers up by 20.

Bryant finished 19-of-26 from the floor and 12-of-15 from the line. He led the NBA in scoring with a 35.4 average last season, but - coming off knee surgery last summer - was averaging 24.1 points this season going in against Utah.

The Jazz, led by Carlos Boozer's 26 points, seven rebounds and five assists, lost for the third time in the last four games. Their 13-4 record remains the league's best.

Deron Williams had 13 points and nine assists for Utah.

Lamar Odom had 14 points, 11 rebounds and eight assists for the Lakers, and reserve Maurice Evans added 17 points.

Bryant's third-quarter outburst had the fans chanting ``MVP!'' and gave the Lakers clear command with a 95-73 advantage heading into the fourth quarter.

When he came off the floor for the final time in the fourth, coach Phil Jackson gave him a high five and a hug.

After a tight first quarter, Bryant made a pair of free throws to cap a 7-0 run for a 43-36 lead in the second after the Jazz got stuck on 36 for more than four minutes, ending when Andrei Kirilenko made one of two free throws 2:21 before halftime.

Los Angeles outscored Utah 24-14 in the quarter and was up 53-41 by halftime. Bryant scored 12 second-quarter points.

The Jazz, who went 6-of-20 from the floor, had only one player, Paul Millsap, score as many as three points in the period.

Evans' late layup gave the Lakers a 29-27 lead at the end of the opening period. Bryant had 10 points in the period and Boozer had eight.

Notes: The Jazz beat the Lakers 114-108 on Friday in Utah, outscoring them 32-20 in the fourth quarter, including a 7-1 run to end it. Boozer had 31 points and 16 rebounds. Bryant had 27 points in the loss, but just two in the final quarter. ... The teams meet just three times this season, only once in Los Angeles. ... Utah had lost two in a row, to Golden State and Orlando, before bouncing back to beat San Antonio on Wednesday. ... The Staples Center crowd cheered Utah's Derek Fisher, a member of three NBA champions with the Lakers, when he entered the game late in the first quarter.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I sure hope we take this one... us coming off a bad game vs. Bucks, they are coming off a solid game, whch they won, vs Spurs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers always win on Nov. 30th :wink:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We had a shot at winning the last game vs the Jazz and blew it. If the Lakers play defense, and stay within the offense, there is no team in the NBA we cant beat. This one is at home too.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Time to get revenge on the Jazz!

I hope it's as good as a game as last time, but the Lakers on the winning side.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This is going to be a very good game... I hope. I hope Bynum shines.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

This should be a very good game.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

yes it should! hopefully bynum and kwame could get more involved for this game. didnt do much vs. bucks


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like Kwame got the start...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, Luke with the wide open air ball


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Boozer 4 of 6 early... Kobe 4 of 5... 5:13 left in the first, 17-16 Jazz


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

very competive game so far. 17-16 jazz, timeout


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Two solid teams duking it out.. This is what I like to see..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

At what point during this season are they going to start hitting cutters at the right spots? Too many missed opportunities for easy layups. Lakers in good shape though.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"Kobe on a 12-2 run" 

...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Turiaf is beastin!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

The refs are giving the home team some really prissy calls tonight. Apparently when a player is diving for the ball and another one runs into him, it's somehow a foul on the guy that was going for the ball first. Then Walton runs in the lane, trips over his own feet, and it's a foul on Harpring.

7 points for the Jazz in the 2nd. Ugly.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe with a ****ing hardass dunk. How about that lift?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn it, TVU is lagging as hell. It lagged right at the time Kobe dunk! damn it


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> The refs are giving the home team some really prissy calls tonight. Apparently when a player is diving for the ball and another one runs into him, it's somehow a foul on the guy that was going for the ball first. Then Walton runs in the lane, trips over his own feet, and it's a foul on Harpring.
> 
> 7 points for the Jazz in the 2nd. Ugly.


Lol Cry More Please. Lakers are winning because they're getting the majority of the rebounds unlike the last time they met the Jazz.

Hell, they should have taken that game as well when they had a 9 point lead prior to the 4th quarter.



Ronny Turiaf is the factor down low.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Was that a bit of defense that I saw in the second quarter? No! It couldn't be!  

Great period...let's keep it up and we might make up for Tuesday night's debacle.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

haha Kobe certainly mad after last game, another facial


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Throw it down big man!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright, now that's just ****ing ridiculous. Boozer runs the floor uncontested for the layup. Then Williams walks to the basket. Get rid of the complacent attitudes.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe is doing well tonight


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

seems like we keep making these momentum breakers.. unforced turnovers. geesh.

btw that charge on luke wasn't a charge. whoever that was ran INTO luke.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

15-21. Jeez


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> Kobe is doing well tonight


Yep, but you could say that a lot of times last year. I gues he's getting back into rhythm, not he just needs to get the 3-balls back,


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush continues to stink it up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe Bean Bryant.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Dont hurt em Kobe!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol Kobe gone nuts, 18-24, 45 Pts 75%. We want 70 lol


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

ss03 said:


> Yep, but you could say that a lot of times last year. I gues he's getting back into rhythm, not he just *needs to get the 3-balls back*,



Nevermind...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> Dont hurt em Kobe!


Dont do it Kobe Dont do it Kobe:yay: :biggrin: :worthy:


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

ss03 said:


> Nevermind...


lol


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow 50 points on 24 shots is insane.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol 82 here we go


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

NOOOOO Sasha in for Kobe lol I guess it is enough for Kobe haha


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dammit Phil. Kobe's done for the night.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

nguyen_milan said:


> NOOOOO Sasha in for Kobe lol I guess it is enough for Kobe haha


If they can hold a lead over 10 points, Kobe may not see much time in the 4th.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Thank you Kobe. The Game is back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Where are the Utah guys tonight, AK surely has done a masterful job containing Kobe. 

Redd just made Kobe mad you can thank him for Kobe's outburst. 

wow. And Kobe still doesn't have his hops back yet.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn Kobe missed it lol


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

Damn Kobe...just stop it


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell of a game to watch.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lookin' good!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

geesh, no one is nearly as good as kobe is at scoring.. not trying to knock the other superstars but not melo, wade, or lebron can do it the wy kobe does.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

3 min left and we have 122


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope kobe won't have to resort to doing this too often. while we're beating them jazz handily, i rather watch the team play well as a unit.. and not relying too much on kobe.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

kobe just didnt want to have a bad shooting night again


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Imagine if Vladimir ever figures out how to shoot again. We'll be pretty good.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i agree.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Great game, but Jazz did just have a back to back though vs. the Spurs nonetheless.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hell of a game to watch.


Unless youre a Utah fan.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wtf and i missed this game


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Great game, but it is 4th game in 5 days for Jazz so lets not get overourself yet.
Damn Evans ` voice is weird..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Where's B34C at? I'd figure this was the one game he'd follow for sure

Anyway great win for team Kobe, success for Kobe is success for the NBA. A 79 pt 2nd half against the league's current best team, that's insane


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Did that just happen?

We scored 79pts in the second half...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Imdaman said:


> Unless youre a Utah fan.


Actually any basketball fan would enjoy this, I know some Jazz fans liked it as well.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

When Kobe scores 50+ and LO has a near triple dub, you can chalk up a win for the lakers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

were 1-0 this year when kobe scores 50+


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

great game, im glad they wizzzozooooped on the jazz haha 
i dont think they were "relying" on Kobe, i just think he was shooting so many consecutive shots cuz he was hooot!! 
GREAT GAME

:yay:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i hope kobe won't have to resort to doing this too often. while we're beating them jazz handily, i rather watch the team play well as a unit.. and not relying too much on kobe.


Amen


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great game to watch, and fantastic game by Kobe!

This was finally a game where we didn't win ugly.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, the Lakers FIRST actual blow out game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Great game to watch, and fantastic game by Kobe!
> 
> This was finally a game where we didn't win ugly.


where is the game recap? :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Amen


I second that. Kobe is good for games like this every year, no surprise there. But let's just hope he doesn't _have_ to do that too often during the regular or post seasons.

Fun as hell to watch though. rofl.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Game Recap:*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4237306&postcount=2

Happy? =P


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Where's *AK-47? :biggrin:*


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i hope kobe won't have to resort to doing this too often. *while we're beating them jazz handily, i rather watch the team play well as a unit*.. and not relying too much on kobe.


I beg the differ for this game in particular. The team played well as a unit...tonight. Kobe scoring alone didn't win this game. His scoring only turned a 7 point win to a 30 point blowout IMO. As for unit contributions, Kobe received a great all-around game from Odom, Evans was a force off the bench, and Ronny turiaf's energy was unmatched. Without those guys the lakers would have lost even with Kobe's 52 points.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

without kobe, the offense would be nonexistant and we'd lose like we did to the bucks. lamar had 14 points, but they weren't an aggressive 14 points (well, a few were actually, but not consistent).


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Lakers always win on Nov. 30th :wink:


Told ya!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The One said:


> Where's *AK-47? :biggrin:*


I never had time, as you can see, to post in this thread. I never had any time to post before the game like I did last game. Also, I am the one last laker jazz game to contribute to make this a long thread even before the game started, so whatever.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> without kobe, the offense would be nonexistant and we'd lose like we did to the bucks. lamar had 14 points, but they weren't an aggressive 14 points (well, a few were actually, but not consistent).


Lol, I hope you're kidding. The Lakers had solid contributions from 10 other players. Lakers would have still won if you took off 20 of Kobe's points.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

who besides kobe was giving the jazz problems (offensively)? no one. that would change the outset of the whole game.

if kobe's not hot, then no double teaming, only good single man coverage.

we played pretty good defense as a unit though. im glad about that least. i think we play pretty good defense when it's not against a team with a quick point guard who can penetrate and really mess up our defensive rotations.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't speculate on how the game would have went without Kobe. We've won lots of games this season when Kobe wasn't right. Production seems to move around when Kobe doesn't play well. 

not a good pattern for any team to need a 52 pt outburst to win a game, most always gonna be unbalanced scoring. But if Kobe can occasionally overwhelm good opponents on nights when he goes for 50-60 so be it. he did it to Dallas last season essentially blowing them out by himself and he did it to the Jazz. 

But for a few nights this season its cool we need him at full power to become an elite team. So mentally he knows he has it if we need it again.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good game lakers. Well played, I don't think anyone in the NBA could of stopped Kobe. He was out for revenge and wasn't letting anyone stand in his way. Back to backs always hurt, but that is no excuse, the lakers just out played the jazz this game and deserved the win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Good game lakers. Well played, I don't think anyone in the NBA could of stopped Kobe. He was out for revenge and wasn't letting anyone stand in his way. Back to backs always hurt, but that is no excuse, the lakers just out played the jazz this game and deserved the win.


My personal opinion is your a good winner and loser. Nice to see your not making excuses for your team like so many people do.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> My personal opinion is your a good winner and loser. Nice to see your not making excuses for your team like so many people do.


Thanks, I try not to be a sore loser or winner. But sometimes the heat of the moment can get to people. The Lakers and Jazz both had a first good month. Bring on December!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i'll use it as an excuse. to be fair with the jazz, it was their 4th game in 5 nights. you can't even expect champions to do so that well. it definitely would have been much closer had the jazz had full energy.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> well, i'll use it as an excuse. to be fair with the jazz, it was their 4th game in 5 nights. you can't even expect champions to do so that well. it definitely would have been much closer had the jazz had full energy.


Yes, but the Lakers took advantage of that and succeeded. They embarrassed the Jazz on national TV while Kobe ate up the young Jazz 2 guards and a struggling Kirilenko. You take advantage of other teams weaknesses to get the win no matter what. Jerry Sloan has never used a back to back, or 4 in 5 day excuses.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wait until Brewer, Milsap, Williams, etc. fully develop. YIKES.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*millsap, gota spell the name right. He is to the jazz what kobe is to the lakers. He just posted 8/9 from the field with 16 points and 10 rebounds in 19 minutes. Talk about the idle player coming off the bench while Boozer takes a breather on the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> *millsap, gota spell the name right. He is to the jazz what kobe is to the lakers. He just posted 8/9 from the field with 16 points and 10 rebounds in 19 minutes. Talk about the *idle* player coming off the bench while Boozer takes a breather on the bench.


I think you mean ideal...and yeah, he's been playing great.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> *millsap, gota spell the name right. He is to the jazz what kobe is to the lakers.


Millsap is Utah's franchise player? I think you meant something else.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

EHL said:


> Millsap is Utah's franchise player? I think you meant something else.


Of course, I meant in likeable ness. In Jazz forums a lot of people critize even the likes of boozer, okur, deron, and AK. But everyone likes Paul Millsap and has only positive things to say about him. 99% of the fans like millsap, like 99% of laker fans like kobe. That is what I meant.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I think you mean ideal...and yeah, he's been playing great.


Wow, where the hell did I get "idle" from. Lol


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Of course, I meant in likeable ness. In Jazz forums a lot of people critize even the likes of boozer, okur, deron, and AK. But everyone likes Paul Millsap and has only positive things to say about him. 99% of the fans like millsap, like 99% of laker fans like kobe. That is what I meant.


Ah, OK, knew you had to have meant something else.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Damn, my grammar sucks. I need to go back to school.


----------

